# Custom Paint Job Enquiry



## klipdrifter (23/7/19)

Good morning my fellow Vapers

So I am going to keep this short.

I have a VooPoo Drag which originally was Silver with Green Resin but after some use the paint came off. I then tried to do my own spray paint job and about two days in and the paint is coming of again...

So do you guys know of anyone that do custom jobs on these kind of things or have a solution for me to make my mod look decent again...

I obviously have to look what the price of such a job will be because if its too expensive(taking into consideration I already bought spray paint a 1st round) it might just be better to buy a new mod...

Looking forward to hear your expert opinions


----------



## blujeenz (23/7/19)

Cheap rattle can spray?
Did you clear coat it after color?
Perhaps change to 2 part automotive paints and clear coats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (23/7/19)

Hi @klipdrifter 

Just a thought... I don't know whether they are readily available for the Drag, but maybe consider getting a wrap for your mod. It'll look good as new and will be less of a pain than getting it spray painted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## klipdrifter (23/7/19)

blujeenz said:


> Cheap rattle can spray?
> Did you clear coat it after color?
> Perhaps change to 2 part automotive paints and clear coats.


Hi @blujeenz 

That is why I am asking here. I have no idea what I should look at when buying spray etc.

Any brands examples? I live in a town where we have a Midas, Builders and Game. So not sure if they have what you are suggesting?


----------



## klipdrifter (23/7/19)

NOOB said:


> Hi @klipdrifter
> 
> Just a thought... I don't know whether they are readily available for the Drag, but maybe consider getting a wrap for your mod. It'll look good as new and will be less of a pain than getting it spray painted.


Hi @NOOB 

Thanks for the recommendation, do you maybe know where I can buy this locally? Or will I only managed international?
If you can give me a few legit websites etc I will appreciate it.


----------



## zadiac (23/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @NOOB
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, do you maybe know where I can buy this locally? Or will I only managed international?
> If you can give me a few legit websites etc I will appreciate it.



You get 2K automotive paint in a rattle can. It's paint and hardener. Works really well. You can put a clear coat on after for extra protection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (23/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @NOOB
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, do you maybe know where I can buy this locally? Or will I only managed international?
> If you can give me a few legit websites etc I will appreciate it.



Hi @klipdrifter 

The best I can come up with at the moment is ebay.

You'll probably need to wait a little while for shipping though.

Aslo, try asking in the Who has stock thread. Local vendors monitor the thread for requests like this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## klipdrifter (23/7/19)

NOOB said:


> Hi @klipdrifter
> 
> The best I can come up with at the moment is ebay.
> 
> ...


Thanks, doing that right now


----------



## M.Adhir (23/7/19)

If i were you id just strip that mod down with fine sandpaper and then polish it up.
Paint that will actually stick, or cerakote even, will likely cost most than the replacement cost to buy a new mod.
Plus, disconnecting 510's to do a proper full chassis spray will likely lead to ohm mis-reads when new solder is added to reassemble the device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @blujeenz
> 
> That is why I am asking here. I have no idea what I should look at when buying spray etc.
> 
> Any brands examples? I live in a town where we have a Midas, Builders and Game. So not sure if they have what you are suggesting?


2K like @zadiac said, you can try Builders but I doubt it.
I got mine from an auto paint supplier 1L tins not the aerosol cans.


----------



## klipdrifter (23/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> If i were you id just strip that mod down with fine sandpaper and then polish it up.
> Paint that will actually stick, or cerakote even, will likely cost most than the replacement cost to buy a new mod.
> Plus, disconnecting 510's to do a proper full chassis spray will likely lead to ohm mis-reads when new solder is added to reassemble the device.


Thanks will consider this as well


----------



## zadiac (23/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Thanks will consider this as well



http://www.paintec.co.za/automotive/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (23/7/19)

To import wraps, I've used J-wraps successfully in the past.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (23/7/19)

If you search on Facebook, there are quite a few local people doing custom wraps for all types of mods (not just noisey’s ). Prices range from R100 to about R350.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/19)

You could always get a sleeve for the Drag from Juicy Joes. Only clear in stock. Costs only R 50. Not the prettiest solution but you could use it until you get yours painted.







The Vape Hub claims to have several colours at R100.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/7/19)

@klipdrifter 

Have a look at this thread and this one.

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Perhaps all these threads could be combined?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/7/19)

@klipdrifter I also found this note on my computer, but I don't know where I got the info from.

"If you want to paint a device(metal), you can also try Hammerite. It has a rough type texture, but you can now also get smooth Hammerite. It dry in an hour or two, but actually takes about two week to properly harden, but its a very hard/strong paint."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/7/19)

Use a primer or 
Rustoleum.
duco
2k

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/7/19)

Many wrap designs available on these three places. Maybe you'll find something acceptable.

https://zapwrapz.com/10-designs
https://zapwrapz.com/brushed-metal/348-brushed-black-

https://www.vaporskinz.com/collections/ecig-vapor-skins-decals-wraps
https://mightyskins.com/collections/voopoo-drag-skins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/7/19)

Resistance said:


> Use a pimer or
> Rustoleum.
> duco
> 2k
> ...



Rustoleum has a built in primer then theres also hamerite.both available in aerosol as well as tins.
duco is a trusted brand but hard to find lately unless you know where.
2k is a two part hardwearing if done correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (23/7/19)

I was going to suggest the Rust-Oleum spray paint range that you can get at Builders Warehouse.




I used to use their Metalic Silver with their primer to refinish old off road bike brake calipers when I did restorations. It’s a super tough finish the held up well against high pressure hose washing. But it’s pricey starting at R280 a can. 

DIY could be a cheap option to refinish your Drag but honestly for the the cost and the effort you can get a new mod. Shop around, a lot of good deals going on Vape Mods at stores all over SA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## klipdrifter (24/7/19)

Thanks everyone. I think for now I will go with the suggestion from @M.Adhir and just give it a good rub with sandpaper and polish it up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (24/7/19)

If you really want to change the colour go to a auto paint mixing store and ask them a favour with one of their test batches.I


klipdrifter said:


> Thanks everyone. I think for now I will go with the suggestion from @M.Adhir and just give it a good rub with sandpaper and polish it up.


it might just get you a paint job on your mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (30/7/19)

@klipdrifter
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/personalize-your-device-blck.t60055/
custom mod wraps if you want to go that route and still searching.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## klipdrifter (30/7/19)

Resistance said:


> @klipdrifter
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/personalize-your-device-blck.t60055/
> custom mod wraps if you want to go that route and still searching.


Thanks. Contacted them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

